# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz 20th July

## Venture

Quiz tonight as per usual in chat 8.30 pm.  Everyone welcome. This is my first time as quizzie folks, so be patient with me. Bit of a mixed bag of questions with hopefully no revolving doors. :Wink:

----------


## wifie

Everything crossed on the revolving door front Venture!  Good luck and enjoy!

----------


## Venture

Thanks to all those who joined the quiz tonight and tried to stay in the chat room.  After a few hiccups and some lost orgers along the way we finally finished at 10.15.  Anchors definitely needed for next week. :: 

Winner -  Wifie
Second - Stiggy
Third -  Solus

----------


## wifie

You hung on in there well Venture - thanks for the quiz!

----------


## lynne duncan

made it in for 2 q's then got thrown out, never mind revolving doors this is like sitting in a bond car and having ejector seats

----------

